# Smoking Bud At A Concert



## Meth Tical (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm seeing Wu-Tang clan in Chicago in January and Snoop a few weeks after that. I've never smoked at a concert and really want to blaze up during it, but I'm sort of tweakin about getting caught.

Have any of you toked during a concert? Would it be safe to do so? the concerts will be indoors if that matters at all.. I'm sure the Clan and Snoop are gonna be blunted on stage too


----------



## weedman82 (Dec 8, 2010)

the rule i always go by, is bring as much as your comfortable eating if you have to. only joints too.

I had some cop or UC tell me to put my joint out one time at ozzy, that was the worst exp i had with smoking at concert. I don't know how extensive the pat downs are these days tho?


----------



## tafbang (Dec 8, 2010)

Tommy Hilfigers son, Rich Hil passes blunts around the crowd during his concerts... A whole lot of blunts so the whole crowd is baked while he performs. I heard of some newer pro-weed artist doing that as a trend.

there are videos around the internet and he smokes all day everyday


----------



## alberts (Dec 8, 2010)

every concert IVe been to IVE _smoked_ at and never had a problem. Best bet is you'll see someone else toking up and it will make you comfortable. Plus with big names like Wu and snoop it will be at a big venue, so you are cool.. 

but yea.. have fun

welcome to RIU and dope Name


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 9, 2010)

Never a problem around here, even at the smaller venues.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 9, 2010)

i got kicked out of a kottonmouth kings show for smoking a joint


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

Wordz said:


> i got kicked out of a kottonmouth kings show for smoking a joint



lol... That's absurd! that sucks man. lol


----------



## guitargodj32 (Dec 10, 2010)

It is usually cool, just beware of security because they are supposed to bust people but wont give you shit if you are in a big group/ in the pit and lots of smoke is about. I have smoked at almost every concert ive been to in the last 4 years, I got kicked out for the first time this last week at cake/ deck the hall ball, if you get talked to while smoking my advice is to duck and move into the crowd, I went to talk with the people because it was not my joint and I still got tossed. you should totally smoke, just bring joints in your pocket and you should be fine if your more careful than me


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 10, 2010)

Man back in the day we could all braze at concert, you just took it in a pack of cigs.. heh cant smoke that indoors either which makes it harder to get away with a joint. Now at outdoor festivals where cigs are allowed, its much easier to get away with it.

Just bring a joint or two, no more than you can eat.
Enjoy the show!

JP


----------



## Serapis (Dec 10, 2010)

As everyone has said, only bring a J or two. Wait until the house lights go down, no sense asking for trouble. Most light up as soon as lights go down. If a cop even begins to walk your way, drop it and step on it. Burned at Priest, Skynard, Pink Floyd, Ozzy, Metallica, AC/DC and many more with no problems. Seems booze and beer are more the problem now a days.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have never been to a concert without toking. But i avoid Bad seeings',,,If you know what I mean


----------



## Lt. Fydor (Dec 17, 2010)

gosh, i hate to be the outside opinion here but in my experience security/cops are always huge fucking assholes. it probably depends on the kind of show too. I'd be a little more careful than everyone else is letting on. of course I have bad luck


----------



## alberts (Dec 17, 2010)

Lt. Fydor said:


> gosh, i hate to be the outside opinion here but in my experience security/cops are always huge fucking assholes. it probably depends on the kind of show too. I'd be a little more careful than everyone else is letting on. of course I have bad luck


One should not smoke at a jonas bros concert, you might get caught. and also, don't be waving you joint around in the air... hold it down and be stealth


----------



## tardis (Dec 17, 2010)

Wordz said:


> i got kicked out of a kottonmouth kings show for smoking a joint


Thats like being kicked out of church for saying Mary was a virgin.....


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

I smoked about 5 grams of some top notch kush at metallica last summer and i didnt have any problems at all  
it was a great concert though.. everyone was smoking there was like 40 thousand people and all you could smell was the 
sweet sweet aroma of marijuana


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 17, 2010)

If you're paranoid about it here is a more or less fail safe tip. I bring smoke to the racetrack and have used this at concerts as well. Black and Milds work best due to the strong aroma, but you can do it with a cigarette too (it will be filtered). Knock out the first 1/4 to 1/5 of the B&M/cigarette, fill it in with bud, place cigar/cigarette back in pack. By the time the pot smoke has really hit the air all you have left is a cigar/cigarette. I've never been hassled using this method. Also speaking of sneaking things into events check out the link below for sneaking booze. My wife and I used this to sneak 60 oz of rum onto a cruise last month, saved us a pant load on bar tabs. You just empty any regular bottle (water bottles work best), fill it with booze, place this pre-sealed top back on it and viola it looks as if its never been opened. Cheers!

http://www.homebrewing.org/28-MM-Bottle-Caps-for-plastic-bottles_p_1317.html


----------



## Paul G. (Dec 18, 2010)

i was always almost ripped out of my mind in every concert or event ive been to... the key is to blaze up at your house first or in your car or a spot nearby then just bring a "follow up joint" at the venue. that way you wont be needing a whole lotta weed at the venue coz your alrdy baked as hell when you got there. LOL.


----------



## Passafire (Dec 18, 2010)

you can get away with it if you're smart... ive blazed at indoor venues like the Electric Factory multiple times... and i'm 6'4 lol, i have to duck down a little and blow the smoke down towards my feet. 

A couple summers ago at the Blazed and Confused tour (slightly stoopid, snoop dogg, and stephen marley) i rolled up 4 blunts in the parking lot tailgating then stashed them in a pack of cigs. Going through security, the guard feels my pack of cigs, asks if theres anything in there, i say "nope," and he lets me in. my friend right behind me gets his cigarette pack searched, luckily i was the one holding the herb! i got lucky that day but just know a pack of cigs isnt alwayst the best hiding spot. for a single blunt or joint, right in the waistband is perfect as long as you're careful walking. no one will find it there lol.

at bonnaroo, you can blaze anywhere anytime in the venue and no one cares. god i love bonnaroo


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

For Pink Floyd 1987 I filled a large Canadian cigarette pack with J's my buddy did the same he had the hash and I had what we called skunk weed. On the ride down I ate 2 gr of really good schrooms and drank a 6 pack of beer. We smoked from the time we sat down until after the encore. Outdoor stadium packed to the rafters.... Best show I've ever seen......I've seen alot of concerts and smoked at just about every one of them without a hassle although the last few I have just taken my little 1 hitter in with me. just be smart about it Its alot harder now adays cause there is no smoking anywhere anymore so when you blaze it really stands out more.


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

Passafire said:


> A couple summers ago at the Blazed and Confused tour (slightly stoopid, snoop dogg, and stephen marley) i rolled up 4 blunts in the parking lot tailgating then stashed them in a pack of cigs. Going through security, the guard feels my pack of cigs, asks if theres anything in there, i say "nope," and he lets me in. my friend right behind me gets his cigarette pack searched, luckily i was the one holding the herb! i got lucky that day but just know a pack of cigs isnt alwayst the best hiding spot. for a single blunt or joint, right in the waistband is perfect as long as you're careful walking. no one will find it there lol.


lol, festivals, you are usually cool. I was goin to a sound tribe show and was searched upon entering and the guy found my glass pipe and just looked at me sly and said bring that shit back to your vehicle.. i hadda wait in line again, but didn't get in trouble... makes me wanna go to a show soon


----------



## Straight Sativa (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm facing a similar problem too; I'm going to see The Roots at a really small indoor venue where there are like tables and shit. I think they clear the tables in the middle for standing room but I'm still debating whether lighting up will even be possible with security and the strict "smoke free" policy the venue has. On the other hand though, the show is in MA where bud is decriminalized, and I mean...it's THE FUCKIN ROOTS!


----------



## kine (Dec 20, 2010)

i went to rob zombies in dallas a coupple years back. thats all we did in the concert.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 20, 2010)

2 friends and i went to see eminem when he came to detroit in...i think it was 2005. we all rolled 3 7 gram blunts each, they were eagle blunts i think...the ones that come in big plastic tubes. the security guards made us empty our pockets and show them what we had (everyone had to, not just us) and me and 1 friend got thru just fine but my other buddy dropped one of his cigar tubes and the blunt fell out of it, the security guard picked it up and checked it out, then asked him for his other 2 blunt tubes, opened them and checked em out, then pocketed all 3 blunts and let my buddy in...that fuckin security guard had a good night thats for sure. it sucked since we lost almost an ounce but at least nothin bad came of it. we ended up smoking 4 blunts in comerica park during the concert and then the other 2 on the roof of the building we parked in. there were a couple other people smoking around us but not as many as i expected...

edit: just remembered. lil jon was throwing blunts out in the crowd that night...wish i coulda got some...


----------



## BeezyBobby (Dec 21, 2010)

smokin a b at a concert is a necessity man. you have to stick the tubes down your drawers. your friends may get grossed out, but its the only way! most people smoke at a concert anyways, even if the venue is smoke free. so just stick clear of the security and watch yer back.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 21, 2010)

BeezyBobby said:


> smokin a b at a concert is a necessity man. you have to stick the tubes down your drawers. your friends may get grossed out, but its the only way! most people smoke at a concert anyways, even if the venue is smoke free. so just stick clear of the security and watch yer back.


if you got a girl with some tits you can pack the tube with joints and she should be able to hide it under her tits in her bra. tell her to nix the underwire unless she thinks she can pull it off. i've done this more times than i can count and no one ever got caught on the way in. a blunt is more risky because you can only fit 2 at the most in there and if you get caught smoking that's almost all your herb. with joints you can take one out and put the tube away.


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 23, 2010)

If you want absolutely no heat, then tok up before you enter and leave all ur shit in ur car or at home.

The most fun thing to do is hit something powerful before you enter, pack a few joints, and start lighting up whenever you feel less paranoid. 

If you're going out somewhere to blaze and have even the slightest chance of getting caught, then its best not to bring anything you won't wanna part with. (bongs, pipes, grinders, extra weed etc. should all stay at home)


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 26, 2010)

Hash in a one-hitter works great. One hit to get stoned and can get several tokes through out the event.


----------



## heir proctor (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw Andre Nikitina (horrible concert) and blazed a blunt and like 3 joints. This was at a smaller venue too. I would say just remember to blow the smoke down not up.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 5, 2011)

roll some secret agents! or pseudo secret agents, using a cigarette roller but with weed instead of tobacco, then pull out the cottony filter and put in a roach, the mars volta one time, the kings of leon another time. works like a charm


----------

